# Announcing a rainbow pregnancy...



## Munchkin30

Hey all, 

When I do get pregnant again after my mc in July I want to acknowledge my angel baby when I announce. Particularly on Facebook. 

Just wondering if anyone's got any ideas of how to announce the new pregnancy in a positive way whilst also acknowledging my previous pregnancy?

Thanks all xxxx


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

I'd have to think about that. When do you think you'll announce?

After hearing about late M/C's, I don't think I want to announce my next BFP till it's screaming in the labor & delivery suite.

That's just my anxiety talking.


----------



## Lindsay109

Hmmm, good question. I haven't got any good ideas at the moment, but will be watching this thread :)


----------



## CastawayBride

I have been thinking about this alot lately. I think we personally will wait until our 20 week appt. to say anything on facebook, just to make sure all is what it should be. As we had a later term loss it is right, you never know what can happen....I do think it will be harder for me not to say anything at work as I will probably show sooner with this pregnancy.

I also would love to include our son in our announcement just not sure how...I will be checking this thread for others ideas :)


----------



## Starry Night

It's tough. I ended up not acknowledging my first angel when I finally announced my son's pregnancy on FB. But I had reached 12 weeks shortly after my angel's due date and I had already given a little commemoration for my angel then. People have been respectful about my losses and grief but a part of me is still afraid to overboard. I'm scared of mean comments. I do mark the due dates for all my angels on FB though. 

If I were to include my angels in a pregnancy announcement I would say something like: "announcing the expected arrival of our 6th child. Please pray this one safely joins us and his brother here". Sounds a bit strange, but it's the best I can come up with on the spot.

Edited to add:

Or I would say something like "in [insert d.d. month] we are expecting another baby. After several losses we would appreciate prayers that this little miracle arrives safely"


----------



## maybebayb

How about something along the lines of we couldn't have had our rainbow without any rain


----------



## Munchkin30

LifeAfterDepo said:


> I'd have to think about that. When do you think you'll announce?
> 
> After hearing about late M/C's, I don't think I want to announce my next BFP till it's screaming in the labor & delivery suite.
> 
> That's just my anxiety talking.

I think of announce after my 12 wk scan as I did with my dd. my mc was discovered at my 12 week scan so I'd feel enormous relief getting passed that milestone and if I lost later than that I'd really want people to know. When was your mc hon?


----------



## Munchkin30

maybebayb said:


> How about something along the lines of we couldn't have had our rainbow without any rain

Oh I really like this one. Lovely sentiment x


----------



## celine

Im watching too, i have two live kiddos already so im already so so blessed, but couldnt imagine announcing on fb without mentioning the two ive lost, in fact everyday i want to put it as a status so ppl can stop posting their preggo annoucements :(


----------



## Topanga053

I did not mention my angel when I announced my current pregnancy on FB, but if I had, I would have said something much like Starry's suggestion. I probably would have said, "After our loss last [month/year], we are so happy to be announcing that we're pregnant again!"


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

In know this is slightly off topic. I read a post somewhere last night when I was googling this question and acknowledging the loss, and someone brought up her view.
This girl believes that angel souls keep trying with us until they are able to be born.
I guess that idea can never be proven or unproven but maybe that's comforting to some of you.

It kind of got my wheels turning.

I really am stumped if I want to acknowledge it or not. 
I see that Oct 15th is miscarriage awareness day. I may make a comment then. 
I'll never regret including my family in this experience. I couldn't have come out stronger without their support. I think if more of my friends (I only have like 100 people on my FB, if I wouldn't pick up the phone and call you or grab a random lunch to catch up, then we don't need to be FB friends) were aware that we lost a pregnancy it may actually comfort some of them who have silently grieved their own losses, help them be more aware of the prevalence and hopefully fine tune their sensitivity to friends TTC and understand why questions like "no baby yet?" "Are you trying?"

Hmmm.. I'll have to think more


----------



## Topanga053

DH also told me he thinks that that our angel was just waiting to come back to us, so it's certainly not an uncommon view! No way to know for sure, but I'm sure it brings a lot of people comfort.

As far as miscarriage awareness day, I did make a public FB post about it and my angel last year. Everyone responded really positively and a lot of women even talked about their own losses. I thought it was very touching. I also liked the idea of honoring women who, like you said, were grieving silently. I'm very comfortable being public about my loss and it's nice for me to think that I might be comforting women who don't want to be public about it.


----------



## Starry Night

I've had to be public about mine. My dh is a pastor and with the first one he announced our pregnancy from the pulpit and I started to miscarry about half an hour later. We had to leave in the middle of service. With my second loss I had to call 911 on a Sunday morning so DH had to miss church and let everyone know why and this last time we just told people right away. I get so depressed and moody that I think it's only fair that people know why I'm withdrawing and choosing to stay home. It's impossible for me to suffer in silence.

I didn't realize October 15th is miscarriage awareness day. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## turningpage

I desperately wanted to include my angel in the pregnancy announcement so I put on mine:


Our sweet angel Elijah will have 
one more soul to watch over
January 2016​
I just found a pregnancy announcement card I liked online and edited it how I wanted it.


----------

